# Worming Frogs



## sweethips12 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I just had a though as I was worming my pythons on the weekend. How do I worm a frog? Do you use normal reptile wormer at the same ratio or is there a special wormer out there that I have neer heard of? =)

Any help would be great,
Thanks, Jess


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Oct 19, 2010)

+1


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 19, 2010)

Contact Cairns frog hospital, they will be happy to help
FDR Project, Inc home page


----------



## sweethips12 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for that geckoman =)


----------



## jordo (Oct 23, 2010)

I've seen diluted panacur used to no ill effect. Pretty sure it was diluted 20:1 but double check with a vet.


----------

